# Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen



## Saarsprung (3. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Ich fahre im Sommer auf nen Campingplatz nach Spanien unterhalb von Estartit.

Da mein 12jähriger und ich seit diesem Jahr wieder unter den Anglern sind, wird ein Jetbag fürs Angelequipment angeschaft:q

Ich habe nur 2 kräftigere Rollen, eine Okuma Longbow LB70 auf einer  3,2m Welsrute mit 100-200gr. Wurfgewicht und eine Shimano Baitrunner aero 6000 Gte auf ner Shimano Beastmaster 750 Stellfisch Wg 150gr.

Dort sind jeweils geflochtene Schnüre drauf, da ich die Sachen gebracht gekauft habe... Ca. 0,4-0,5er Schnüre.. Mehr kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Ansonsten habe ich noch ein paar gute Shimano Spinnruten mit max. 45 gr Wurfgewicht. Ne 3,2m Karpfen Rute ist auch noch vorhanden..

Kann ich das Equipment beim Brandungsfischen einsetzen, oder soll ich mir besser um es nicht mit Salzwasser zu verhunzen, Zuhause lassen und mir für 200 Euro was zusammen suchen?

In der Bucht werden öfter mal Brandungssets mit 2 Ruten/Rollen und Dreibein angeboten, würde mir für den Anfang mal reichen...

Ein Freund hat auch noch 2 "günstige" Karpfenrollen für mich, die kämen auch noch in Frage.

Ob ich in Zukunft öfter mal Brandungsfischen/ ans Salzwasser gehe kann ich noch nicht sagen.... Evtl. schon, meiner Frau sticht eine Wohnwagentour durch Norwegen in der Nase, kann also schon mal sein..

Sind evtl. gebrauchte Multirollen auch was für mich? Habe ja noch 6 Monate Zeit.

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Herman Hummerich (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

Moin Saarsprung!

Eigentlich hast du dir die Frage ja fast schon selbst beantwortet, indem du sagtest ich weiß ja nicht ob ich dann auch weiterhin in der Brandung fischen werde! 
Die Klamotten versaust du dir nur wenn du sie in Salzwasser einlegst, sprich wenn du vom Fischen kommst und alles sammt mit unter die Dusche nimmst wird dir im Großen und Ganzen nichts am Material verschandelt! N Bekannter von mir macht das auch immer und bis jetzt immer alles OK! 
Alsdann solltest du über bessere Ruten für die Brandung nachdenken! Lange Karpfenpeitschen oder schwere Feederruten, wenn du sowas hast! 80- 150g wurfgewicht! Oder wenn du dir in dem Bereich sowieso was zulegen willst kannst ja 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen! Ich selbst hab zum leichtem Brandungsangeln 2 Feederruten die ich auch im Süßwasser verwende! N Dreibei ist  immer wichtig und das dann schön beschweren( Jutesack voll Steine oder Sand dranhängen) ist eigntlich schon die halbe Miete um dein Gerät optimal sauberzuhalten!! 

Greetz und Petrigeil HH


----------



## Saarsprung (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

Hi HH,

Naja, habe mich jetzt das ganze Wochenende hier durchgelesen..
Mich hat auch wer hier aus dem Forum angefunkt, der mir 2 gebrauchte Brandungsruten und ein Dreibein angeboten hat, die werde ich wohl nehmen.

Bei mir ist halt immer noch mein Sohn dabei, dem versuche ich ja schon den passenden Umgang mit den Ruten usw. beizubringen, das wird mir beim Salzwasser und dem Sand zu haarig mit den paar hochwertigen Sachen die ich habe.

Mit den Rollen werde ich so machen wie du vorgeschlagen hast, eine neue gute (die dann auch mal auf ne Wels oder Karpfenstange kann) evtl. noch ne 2te, oder die Okuma die ich habe draufmachen, wenn dies nicht überlebt, iss kein soo grosser Verlust.
Nach dem einlesen hier ins Brandungfischen, habe ich auch mal ein Buch bestellt und werde wohl auch mit dem Wohnwagen im Frühjahr mal ein langes Wochenende in Belgien oder der Normandie einlegen, um mich da mal reinzuschaffen.

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## angler1996 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

Deine Frage nach geeignetem Material wäre u.U. hier besser aufgehoben und gezielt nach Land/Region gefragt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=7


----------



## SiggiSorglos (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

Wenn du dir ein vernuftiges Dreibein holst kannst das auch super zum Waller fischen benutzen.
 Vielleicht vergleichst auch mal Preise zwischen Deutschland und Spanien.  Rechnet sich vielleicht dort zu shoppen.  
Werfen solltest du unbedingt erst ein paar mal üben.  Schon was anderes als im Süßwasser.  
Aber wenn du da warst schreibe doch nen kurzen Bericht von deinem trip. 
Damit hilfst du anderen und dir wird ja auch geholfen.  
Übrigens gibt es ein paar Videos bei YouTube über das brandeln in Spanien.  Sind zwar auf spanisch aber man sieht was er tut
 Dann kann man es nachmachen.  

ACHTUNG!!! Hol dir ein Buch zur Fisch bestimmung. Es gibt mehr giftige als du denkst


----------



## Saarsprung (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*



> Deine Frage nach geeignetem Material wäre u.U. hier besser aufgehoben und gezielt nach Land/Region gefragt:
> Angeln in Europa



Hatte ich auch schon wg. Spanien versucht, dort war gar keine Reaktion.. Hier ist doch etwas mehr los..

Ich wohne halt an der Grenze zu Luxembourg, im sommer gehts nach Spanien, meine Frau ziehts nach Kiel in die Heimat... Werde wohl noch ein paar Touren mit dem Wohnwagen machen...

Jow der Tipp mit dem Dreibein ist mir auch in den Sinn gekommen, hatte ich bei uns beim Welsangeln gesehen...
Fischbestimmung, Danke, dachte nicht das es so schlimm ist, ich mach jetzt mal die 140Seiten von dem bestellten Buch durch, dann kommts nächste..

Ich hätte noch 1000 Fragen, ist doch was anderes als am Weiher, aber warten wir mal was im "Brandungsangeln Nord und Ostsee" schon erklärt wird.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## SiggiSorglos (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

Aus dem Buch kannst schon einiges übernehmen.  Was ich auf jeden Fall ändern würde sind die Haken. Da würde ich kleinere wählen.  Gerade doraden sind sehr misstrauisch was das angeht.  Stahl wäre vielleicht auch nicht schlecht.  Habe in der Türkei nachts mehrere Bisse gehabt wo die schnur sauber wie mi einer Rasierklinge abgetrennt war. Da hatte ich Koederfisch dran.
Pack auf jeden fall popper und stick baits ein falls
Abends an der Oberfläche geraubt wird.


----------



## Saarsprung (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

Aha.. Wegen der Hakengrösse meinst du für Spanien im Sommer, ich werde ja erst mal in der Normandie anfangen.
Gut zu wissen habe einige Vorfachsets auf ebay gesehen, wenns soweit ist werde ich mal kleinere Stückzahlen ordern.
Ich glaube auch nicht das mein Angelladen viel Brandungs-Salzwasserequipment hat, da muss ich auch noch nachfragen.
Naja, eine Salzwasserfeste Rolle habe ich, ne Fox Diavolo 350, dort ne ander Schnur drauf, dann passt eine Spinnrute schon mal 

Habe mal kurz nachgelesen was Popper sind, die sind dann aber was für die Spinnrute?

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## SiggiSorglos (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

Ja die Popper sind für die spinne. Hatte im ersten Urlaub keine dabei und mich schwarz geaergert das ich keine spinne dabei hatte.  Nimm bloß eine mit. nimmt ja nicht viel Platz weg.  Haken würde ich von größe 1-10 mitnehmen.


----------



## mefofänger (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon wg. Spanien versucht, dort war gar keine Reaktion.. Hier ist doch etwas mehr los..
> 
> Ich wohne halt an der Grenze zu Luxembourg, im sommer gehts nach Spanien, meine Frau ziehts nach Kiel in die Heimat... Werde wohl noch ein paar Touren mit dem Wohnwagen machen...
> 
> ...



wenn du in kiel bist könntest du dich melden. wohne in eutin. könnten dann zusammen brandeln gehen. mfg


----------



## Saarsprung (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*



> wenn du in kiel bist könntest du dich melden. wohne in eutin. könnten dann zusammen brandeln gehen. mfg



Vorsicht.. Nicht das ich mich noch melde|wavey:
Geht über Ostern schon was mit Meerforellen?
Wird nach Wetterlage entschieden, Frau will eher Kiel, ich eher Frankreich, keiner in den Regen 

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Saarsprung (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

Hallo,

Wollte mich nochmal melden...

Das Buch Brandungsangeln an Nord und Ostsee ist durch, im Buch Meeresangeln in Europa bin ich auf den letzten Seiten der Fischbestimmung also auch durch..
Waren für mich sehr informativ, mal schauen ob es am Wasser auch in Form von Fischen zeigt...

Habe in Luxembourg 5 min von meiner Arbeitsstelle auch nen Laden gefunden der 3 Regalmeter an Brandungszubehör im Program hat 
Die Vorfächer die ich basteln will sind markiert, jetzt noch ein paar Details:

Erstes und zweites Ziel wird wohl der Ärmelkanal sein, je nach Wetterlage evt. auch Ostsee an Ostern. Im Sommer halt Spanien...

Mir wurde Geraten für Spanien kleinere Haken als im Buch Brandungsangeln Nord/Ostsee vorzusehen..

Sollte/muss ich für die 3 verschiedenen Ziele sonst noch Sachen anpassen?
Perlen? Schnurstärken, evtl, bissfestere Schnur später für Spanien?

Ich will die Tage mal einkaufen gehen und mit meinem Sohn an den Regentagen ein paar Vorfächer basteln..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## SiggiSorglos (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

Auf jeden Fall.  
Schon allein weil du es mit unterschiedlichen Fischarten zu tun bekommst. 
Und bau nicht so viel verschiedene Arten von Montagen.  Su dir lieber drei oder vier aus und variiere mit denen in bezüglich haken größe und länge. 
Ich würde diese Bauen:
-Nachlaufer (Sandgrund)
-Haken Hoch( Steine, Pflanzen, Spalten)
-Lift/Sturm (Strömung und Starker Wind)
-Doppelhaken hoch mitte

Mit diesen systemen bist du für alle Situationen vorbereitet. 
Du kannst auch systeme aneinander hängen
Z.B Nachlau und Hoch. Musst aber die einhaenger für das Blei gegen Wirbel tauschen.
Dann kannst du aus zwei einzelhaken Systemen Doppelhaken Systeme bauen.  
Übrigens wenn ich in Urlaub fahre/fliege. Nehme ich immer eine Box mit Kleinkram mit. 
Wirbel, Bleie, Haken, Vorfach Material(auch Stahl), ein paar Kunstkoeder.
Dann kannst einfache Vorfaecher  vor Ort bauen.  
Und das wichtigste:
Immer einheimischen über die Schulter schauen. Die wissen was sie wo, wie und wann tun.


----------



## Saarsprung (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

Danke Siggi,

Das Brandungsfischen ist echt ein Problem für jemand der weitab der Küste wohnt...|gr:
Dann auch noch Nord/Ostsee, Frankreich und Spanien.. Ich glaube ich habe seit 10 jahren nicht mehr so viel gelesen...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



> Und bau nicht so viel verschiedene Arten von Montagen. Su dir lieber drei oder vier aus und variiere mit denen in bezüglich haken größe und länge.


Mein Plan war also nicht so schlecht, hatte mir 4 Vorfachtypen rausgesucht und wollte erstmal anfangen je eine zu basteln, die ersten fertigen will ich auch erst mal bei uns in dem Weiher werfen:q:q:g

War heute den Kleinkram kaufen den der Laden hatte....65 Euro weg (ohne Blei!) muss jetzt aber noch die im Buch als fängigsten Perlen genannten wie Lil Corky, oder den Relay clip, Cascaden Clip oder Pailetten irgendwie online besorgen #q
Hatte mir auch die MEFO Blinker rausgeschrieben, nee hatte er keinen von...

Naja, ich muss die Tage nach Indien in eine Küstenstadt, will dort auch mal nen Angelladen besuchen, mal schauen was die dort haben.. :q

Kann mir wer erklären was die Schnur Amnesia bedeutet? Laut Händler ist das nur eine Marke, ich habe jetzt mal ne transparente 40iger Mono mitgenommen, FC war mir zu heikel, erst mal schauen wie meine Knoten halten, habe selbst noch nicht oft FC eingesetzt.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## SiggiSorglos (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

Amnesia ist vorfach schnur die sich selbst wieder streckt. Also verknotet die sich nicht beim werfen.  Pailletten bekommst du im Kik oder Bastelladen. 99cent.
Lil corkys brauchst du nicht viele verschiedene.  Wenn du welche willst nimm einfach 8mm gelb/rot. Das reicht für den Anfang.  Clips kannst du dir selbst bauen.  Einen 1, 5/2mm VA Schweisdraht knicken abkneifen mit quetschhuelse fixieren. Kostet dann fast nix und hat weniger widerstand. Blei kriegst sehr günstig bei yatego oder selbst gießen.  Nicht viel Arbeit und sehr günstig. Passendes blei kriegst vom Lkw reifenservice.
In Indien würde ich mal tippen das du gute wobbler zum Schnäppchen Preis bekommst. 
Noch mehr fragen? Einfach stellen


----------



## Saarsprung (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

Ok,
aus welchem Material sind die Palietten?
Passen meine kleinen VA Beilagscheiben, oder der Kettchenkram von meiner Tochter?|rolleyes
Nach Blei habe ich mal geschaut, ist für 3-6 Euro zu bekommen, da werde ich für den Anfang nicht wieder mit Bleigiessen anfangen..
Habe auch Fluoreszierende Bleie gesehen, soll der Angler die bei Nacht beim Wurf sehen, oder haben die eine Lockwirkung wie die Perlen?
Von der Amnesia habe ich auch verschiedene Farben im Netz gefunden, soll die Mundschnur transparent sein? Ich denke mal mit der 40iger Mono kann ich auch anfangen?
Oder soll ich mir doch ne Rolle Amnesia besorgen?

Mit den Clips schaue ich lieber mal was ich noch besorgen kann... Bin zwar Metaller, aber ich will auch nicht das es an irgend ner fehl-bastelei liegen soll..

Welche Mundschnur wird für eine Bissfeste Montage genommen?

Danke
Thomas

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Franky (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

Moin...
Von Amnesia halte ich nichts. Sie streckt sich nicht nur, sondern "längt" unter starkem Zug aus, wird dünner und verliert massig Tragkraft. Ausserdem passen dann auf Länge abgestimmte Montagen nicht mehr.
Meine Mundschnüre hab ich nachher nur noch aus Stroft ABR gebastelt. Durchmesser 0,35 - 0,45 mm, je nach Situation. Bei Sand 0,35 mm, Stein 0,40 und Muschel 0,45 mm.
Pailetten sind meistens kleine dünne Kunststoffscheibchen, die mit Glitzerfitzer beschichtet sind. Mir waren da aber die unauffällig schwarzen (mit leichtem Perleffekt) am liebsten. Soll ja nur ein "Hochwandern" der Wattis verhindern.
Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit Springer- und Nachläufermontagen gemacht. Liftmontagen habe ich 3 mal ausprobiert und immer spätestens beim zweiten Auswurf geknackt, da im Zweifel die ganze Kraft beim Wurf von der dünnen Mundschnur aufgenommen werden muss. Bei Springer- und Nachläufermontage bleibt das entsprechend aus und lastet "nur" auf der dicken "Montageschnur".


----------



## SiggiSorglos (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

@Franky

Wenn du die Lift montagen zerlegt hast waren sie falsch gebaut.  Abstand von mundschnur zum Clip war falsch! 
Die Liftmontage hat mir schon viele schöne Fische gebracht an Tagen wo alles andere versagt hat. 
Aber mein Favorit ist auch die Nachlaeufermontage. 

@Saarsprung das mit den Clips aus VA ist kein Problem.  
Wenn du den 1cm Abstand beachtest lösen die Haken sauber aus.


----------



## Saarsprung (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

Hi Siggi,

Habe mir eben alles bis auf die Blei und Palietten online bestellt.

Komme wohl erst in 3 Wochen ans basteln... Meine Frau hat heute in der Stadt auch schon nach Palietten gekramt, wollte mir aber keine rosanen mitbringen....

Ich nehme jetzt mal die 40iger Mono die ich gekauft hatte...

Was ist mit den Bleien, wofür sind die Fluoreszierenden? Macht das Sinn?

Irgendwo habe ich zwar noch ne Rolle VA Schweissdraht, nur wo, war mir auch zu heikel wg. der scharfen Kanten und dann auch noch die Zeit.. Habe die Teile zum glück gefunden, wg. Porto halt 10 tacken für 50 stk.#q Ich mach nen Vorfach- Bastelkreis bei uns auf... Die werd ich nie verbrauchen..:r

Gruss
Thomas

P.s Da gibts auch so tolle Vorfachtaschen... Wenn ich fertig bin wird mich das "kleine günstige" Salzwasser Einsteiger Equipment doch 300.- kosten.. Obwohl Ruten und Rollen gebraucht sind|uhoh: eigentlich fehlen jetzt nur noch die Mefo Blinker, ach Gott + die Watthosen:c:c


----------



## SiggiSorglos (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

Also die Fluo Bleie können beim Platfischangeln sinn machen.  Ich selber fische sowas nur beim tiefseefischen. Kannst aber auf Platten Micro Knicklichter auf die schnur ziehen.  Bei trüben Wasser bringt das manchmal was.  
Die Farbe der Pailletten ist total egal.  Die sieht man eh kaum.  
Wenn du dir Ruten kaufst dann achte auf die richtige länge des Handteils. Es muss wenn du es mittig am rollenhalter hältst und den arm seitig ausstreckst beim Brustbein aufhören.  Kostet sonst etwa wurfweite.
Vorfach Taschen habe ich mir einfach Zipbeutel zusammen getackert.


----------



## degl (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Hi Siggi,
> 
> Habe mir eben alles bis auf die Blei und Palietten online bestellt.
> 
> ...



#c#c Da mussten wir alle durch.......

gruß degl


----------



## Saarsprung (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*



> Da mussten wir alle durch.......



Genau:r...
Um die Verluste für mich als kpl. Anfänger in Grenzen zu halten, habe ich mir gerade Gedanken über meine ersten Wurfübungen an unserem Vereins- Kiesweiher gemacht#t
Ich habe mir zwei Rollen mit Keulenschnüren besorgt..
Da ich an dem Weiher die Bodenstrukturen noch nicht so kenne, will ich mich mit unseren alten Hasen absprechen...
Soll ich die ersten Würfe mit den Brandungsrollen machen, oder evtl. andere Schnur aufspulen?
Oder direkt mit ner anderen Rolle auf der 40iger Mono drauf ist, meine allerersten Würfe machen?

Freue mich jetzt schon auf das Geläster der anderen|bla:
Kein Problem....:g
Musste da hier in dem Weiher nix drinn ist mich nach nem grösseren Gewässer umschauen|supergri|supergri

... Der Weiher ist nach Karpfenbesatz bis zum Anangeln nur für Raubfische freigegeben

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Mefospezialist (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

Hallo,

dann will ich mal noch meinen Senf dazugeben.

1. Ist noch am Mittelmeer und nicht am Atlantik. Dort wird mit kleinen Haken und feinen Vorfächern gefischt. Perlen und sonstiges Leuchtgedöns wie an unseren Vorfächern für die Ostsee kannst du zu Hause lassen.

2. Das wichtigste dort ist meiner Meinung nach das Ködergummi. Damit werden weiche Köder wie Muscheln etc. am Haken festgebunden damit die Köder die Würfe überstehen.

3. Auf geflochtene Schnur würde ich verzichten. Mono fischt dort fast jeder und die Hauptschnur ist meist um die 0,25mm dick. Alles eben bischen feiner wie bei uns. 

4. Die Ruten sind auch spezielle Brandungsruten die von der Länge her unseren gleich kommen aber wesentlich feiner sind in der Spitze. Hier wäre eine Feederrute das richtige. Wobei ich auch Einheimische gesehen habe die mit feineren Shimano Brandungsruten geangelt haben.

5. Rollen nehmen die genau die gleichen wie bei uns. Die meisten die ich gesehen habe hatten Shimanos an den Ruten. 

6. Ein dreibein ist natürlich die beste Lösung aber die Brandungsrutenhalter zum Einstecken in die Erde tun es auch und kosten so um die 15-20,-€ das Stück.

7. Knicklichter und Tesa mitnehmen falls es mal Nachts rausgehen soll.

8. Aufpassen auf die Stacheln und die Zähne der Fische. 

9. Langen Hakenlöser mitnehmen.

10. Ein längerer Kescher darf auch nicht fehlen falls mal von einem Felsvorsprung gefischt wird.

11. Stickbaits und Weichplastikköder nicht vergessen. Ab und an geht mal ein Wolfsbarsch.

12. An Ködern taugt vieles. Wir haben die besten Erfahrungen mit Miesmuscheln vom Markt gemacht die dick in Salz eingelegt werden damit sie etwas zäher werden. Dann mit dem Ködergummi ordentlich am Haken befestigt und raus damit. Wo Abfälle ins Meer geworfen werden oder wo die Fische das kennen (nahe der Häfen, in den Häfen oder in Naturbuchten in denen öfters Schiffe vor Anker liegen) geht auch Brot, Hähnchenfleisch etc.

13. Und im allgemeinen muss man leider sagen das die Angelei im Mittelmeer wirklich nicht einfach ist. Mann sollte sich auch mit kleinen Fischen zufrieden geben.

Falls noch spezielle Fragen offen sind gerne PN an mich.

Gruß

David


----------



## Saarsprung (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

Hallo,

Ich muss mich wieder melden...
Ich binde derzeit Vorfächer nach Bauanleitung aus dem Buch Brandungsangeln an Nord und Ostsee.
War heute bei uns im kleinen Angelladen, wollte Tipps wegen dem Hakenbinden, da ich mit den Knoten etwas Probleme habe... 4x beim festziehen/ nachstreifen des Klammerknotens den Haken in die Finger gerammt...:c. Was mir aber am meisten Probleme macht, ist das genaue einhalten der Mundschnurlänge damit die Haken auch mit passender Vorspannung in den verschiedenen Clips hängen...
Mir wurde im Laden erst mal ein anderer Knoten empfohlen.. wegen der 0.7er Vorfachschnur wurde ich natürlich ungläubig angeschaut... Anstelle der Wirbel zur Mundschnur soll ich Karabiner nehmen und nen doppelten Schlaufenknoten machen...
Ich wohn halt auf dem Land, weit weg von der Küste.. Hier geht kaum wer in die Brandung|gr:

Was mache ich falsch?, Ich bekomme die Länge der der Mundschnur nicht genau genug hinn...
Irgendwer ne Vermutung, ist das evtl. ein typischer Anfängerfehler?

Oder soll ich die Knoten wählen mit denen ich am besten klarkomme und auf Karabiner umstellen?

Nächste Frage: Hier wird oft empfohlen die Drillinge der Mefoblinker gg. Einzelhaken auszutauschen, kann ich nicht einfach beim Drilling zwei Haken abknipsen?

Danke

Thomas


----------



## angler1996 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

häng das Vorfach auf oder spann es auf eine Leiste mit Nägeln, dann haste das Maß für die Mundschnur.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Saarsprung (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

Jow, das ist so weit klar#t

Ich denke die Abweichungen kommen beim zuziehen der Knoten... zieht ihr an dem ende was abgeschnitten wird?

Ich ziehe sonst immer an dem anderen ende... Und damit wieder wird die Mundschnur wieder länger...

Womit anfagen? Am Wirbel oder am Haken?


----------



## Baum1309 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Jow, das ist so weit klar#t
> 
> Ich denke die Abweichungen kommen beim zuziehen der Knoten... zieht ihr an dem ende was abgeschnitten wird?
> 
> ...




kleiner Tipp, bring die Mundschnur an und mach dann das Impact Shield oder den Relay Clip mit einer Klemmhülse fest. So kannst du auf der Schnur noch den Abstand ändern und es anpassen.

Ich bau von unten nach oben, z.b. nehmen wir das Holstein Vorfach.
 Wirbel für das Blei unten, dann mach ich die Mundschnur mit einem Paternosterwirbel fest. Darüber Stopperknoten, dann Klemmhülse, kleine Perle, Cascade, kleine Perle, Klemmhülse, noch ne Klemmhülse, dann kleine Perle, Relay Clip und Wirbel zum Einhängen.
Dann mach ich die Mundschnur am unteren Paternosterwirbel fest, z.b. 40cm, dann wird die Klemmhülse bei 41cm festgemacht und die darüber auch. So sitzt die Cascade zwiscen 2 kleinen Perlen fest. Dann obere Mundschnur mit ca 25 cm an der Cascade festmachen und dann bei 26cm die letzte Klemmhülse unter dem Relay-Clip festmachen. Drüber noch ein Knoten und fertig ist es und die Abstände passen


----------



## bukare (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

Nehme doch einfach Quetschhülsen für das Vorfach. 
Dann bastel deine Mundschnur so auf ca. 1-3cm genau, hängst den Haken in den Clip, spannst die Mundschnur und dann machst du die Hülse fest. So bist du viel schneller und kannst sehr genau bauen.#6

Upps der Baum war schneller!


----------



## Saarsprung (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

Ja danke Ihr beiden...

Das ist mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen|uhoh:

Ich bin halt Maschinenbauer, es gibt ne Zeichnung... Daran wird sich gehalten, wenns nicht passt ist was falsch.. Entweder meine Arbeit oder die Zeichnung:c
Wills einfach nur verstehen wo rann es hängt#q

Ok, werde in den nächsten mal mehr mit Klemmhülsen arbeiten, ansonsten geht zuviel Zeit drauf... Wollte deswegen inzwischen schon auf fertige umsteigen, kosten ja auch nicht die Welt#t

Vom Ansatz her versuche ich aber eher zu basteln, denke ist besser um sich in das Thema einzuarbeiten..

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Baum1309 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Ja danke Ihr beiden...
> 
> Das ist mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen|uhoh:
> 
> ...



Kann ich verstehen, wenn ich daran denke, wieviele Vorfächer ich am Anfang wieder zerschnitten habe.
Aber die gekauften sind nicht besser, hatte ich mal zur Not gemacht, da ich meine Vorfachkiste zuhause vergessen hatte. Und von den 5 gekauften hat kein einziges vom Abstand gepasst


----------



## Krallblei (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

Hallo

Fahre im Mai auch wieder nach Spanien zum Brandungsangeln.Zum 35. Mal  Ebenfalls Costa Brava /Bucht von Roses.

Würdest du mir verraten auf welchen Campingplatz?

Tipps von mir

Köder. Muschelfleisch, Krappen, Sardinen und Tintenfisch.
Beste Zeit ist morgens und nachts.
Aber das wichtigste ist Weite. Generell sind die Fische im Sommer weiter draussen.Wasser ist dort kälter und badende Touristen mögen die auch nicht. Entweder soweit wie möglich reinlaufen und werfen oder wie ich die Köder mit der Matraxe rausbringen. 200 Meter oder mehr sind perfekt. Es sollte aber noch mindestens dann 200 Meter auf der Rolle sein den grosse Makrelen können die schon mal einiges runterziehen 

Zum zwischendurch fischen können den ganzen Tag Sargos in Ufernähe gefangen werden. Schmecken super aber sind nicht riesig. Lustig sind auch Meeräschen an der kleinen Spinnrute.. Die lassen sich gut mit Brot locken und fangen. 
Bei hohen Wellen unbedingt schmale silberne Wobbler schmeißen. Flurocarbon Pflicht.. dann jagen die Wolfsbarsche.. 

Falls du noch Fragen hast gerne.

Gruss


----------



## Saarsprung (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

Hallo,

Ich fahre eine Bucht weiter, auf El Delfin Verde im Sommer.

Du hast bei deinen 30 Touren auch meistens geangelt?
Wie funktioniert das mit dem Muschelfleisch, habe ich schon öfter gelesen.. Irgendwas von einem Säckchen zum festmachen... Das habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden.. 
Ich hatte im Forum Europa/Spanien schon ein Thema eröffnet, evtl. Passt das da besser hinn. Bitte mal reinschauen, geht auch um den Riu Ter, der dort unten mündet. 

Derzeit beschäftige ich mich mit Holland für ein WE für meine ersten Brandungsversuche...Das soll wenns Wetter halbwegs passt ende März über die Bühne gehen..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Krallblei (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*

Hi.

Ich angele so richtig dort erst seit 2 Jahren. Letztes Jahr waren wir 3 mal unten.

Ich kauf die Muscheln in gefrorenem Zustand in den Supermärkten. Die halten eigentlich super auf dem Haken. Zusätzlich noch ein kleines Stück Tintenfisch oder Sepia..ist zäh wie ein Autoreifen


----------



## Mett (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Fahre im Mai auch wieder nach Spanien zum Brandungsangeln.Zum 35. Mal  Ebenfalls Costa Brava /Bucht von Roses.
> 
> ...



Vieleicht eine Blöde Frage aber was ist eine "Matraxe" ?#c


----------



## Baum1309 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfragen u.a. Material beim Brandungsfischen*



Mett schrieb:


> Vieleicht eine Blöde Frage aber was ist eine "Matraxe" ?#c


 
ich denke er mein eine LuMa (Luftmatratze)


----------

